# Cal fer servir pronoms febles en aquesta frase?



## Slump

Salutacions a tots.

Estic fent una traducció i em trobo amb una frase en la qual dubto molt si cal servir cap pronom feble, o només un:

"Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic era molt bo: sempre en guanyava".

O potser cal dir: 

1. "Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic n'era molt bo: sempre m'hi guanyava".

2. "Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic era molt bo: sempre m'hi guanyava".

3. Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic n'era molt bo: sempre em guanyava".

Quina d'aquestes opcions penseu que és la correcta?

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Bon vespre,
Seria «Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic hi era molt bó: sempre m'hi guanyava.», si et sembla massa monòton, n'hi ha prou a dir «sempre guanyava».
Salut i prosperitat


----------



## Slump

Doncs gent que se suposa que entén força d'aquestes coses m'ha dit (tot i que sembla que no estaven 100 % segurs), que la frase hauria de ser: 

"Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic era molt bo: sempre m'hi guanyava".

No sé què pensar-hi. Fa dies que em calfo el cap buscant la solució correcta i no la trobo.

Dic jo, que si diu "el meu amic era molt bo", sense pronom feble, no es pot entendre com que el seu amic era molt bona persona?


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Això mateix he pensat jo. Suposo que pel context és deduïble, però l'opció que t'he dit abans és gramaticalment correcta i en trau l'ambigüitat. Aviso: me n'he adonat que «sempre guanyava» canvia lleugerament el significat, així que caldria mantindre el pronom. Els hi has preguntat als experts sobre l'opció: «Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic *hi* era molt bó: sempre *m'hi* guanyava»


----------



## Slump

No, no els he preguntat res més.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Doncs aleshores confia que «Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic *hi* era molt bó: sempre *m'hi* guanyava» és correcte.
Spa, bona nit!


----------



## Slump

Doncs no ho tinc tan clar. De vegades penso que no cal cap pronom, o que si en cal, en cal un només, però no sé quin. Esperem més respostes.


----------



## Dymn

La meva intuïció em diu que no calen pronoms adverbials en cap dels dos casos, jo deixaria la frase així:
_
Sempre jugàvem a futbol i el meu amic era molt bo: sempre em guanyava.
_
En el primer cas sí que tinc prou clar que l'_en _és totalment sobrer, té sentit en construccions com ara "que n'és, de bo!", però no aquí, de cap manera. De fet no sé què estàs intentant substituir.

D'altra banda, en el segon cas jo crec que podem ometre els pronoms febles perfectament, inclòs _em_. De fet em sona malament _m'hi _(no dic que sigui incorrecte), suposo que en ser una oració diferent no cal repetir tots i cadascun dels sintagmes.


----------



## Slump

Després de rumiar sobre el tema, penso que potser no cal cap pronom feble, però no n'estic segur.


----------

